# Could she do ok at local shows?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like her color and most everything about her. 

I don't think he topline and bottom line look all that good together and her head is very pretty. 

I'm sure she will do good in local shows though. She puts the horses to shame that show in our local halter shows!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Great thanks! None of the pics in her stall were at the right angle but I'll try to get some good ones of her squared up this afternoon. 

What can I do to improve her top and bottom line? I might not be able to bring her till next season. My dads tearin a trailer we just bought apart and is redoing it. He said it might be a few months with what he's got planed :shock: .


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, she's cute!  I think she'll do fine.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I take it back, I took a better, not so rushed looked and her lines look alright together. In the last picture you can really see it. So the only thing I don't like is her head. But that is not everything. I do adore that color!


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

She Looks Pretty Good To Me


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

she is cute, but it is hard to tell without a video


----------



## tomahawksmom (Feb 19, 2009)

I like her I think she would do fine at a local shows


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

she'll do fine !!


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

She's a cutie. I would try to get her some more exercise to build her hindquarters and slim her down through the barrel. Lots of backing and uneven terrain. I don't know what you are feeding her or how serious you are about succeeding at halter, but a good quality hay makes a huge difference as well. Our horses were raised on poor quality grass hay (whatever my Dad harvested out of the pasture), but since we've moved and alfalfa is "affordable" here, they get alfalfa. Huge difference. Gives them a more sucked up athletic appearance. You could also try sweating her neck and getting a better fitting halter to show her in. Not a must but will hide flaws - and doesn't have to be super fancy. Good Luck!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's really cute. I'd like to see her rear a little more muscled and maybe some more muscle on her neck but shes' very cute. Great color, kind eye. and although the moving pic wasn't very good, she looks like she has nice extension. Cute girl!


----------

